# John Bonar on the consistency of the gospel offer with total depravity and particular redemption



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 20, 2020)

Now, we lay it down as part of Divine truth, that all men are by nature dead in sin, and utterly impotent to spiritual good; and we lay it down as equally part of revealed truth, that Christ has a people—that he died for their redemption—and that their being brought out of their state of sin and misery into a state of salvation, is the direct fruit of his suffering in their room and stead.

If these things be so, if all men are dead in trespasses and sins, and yet all men are called—if Christ died for his people, to redeem them to God, and yet salvation is offered to all—it follows necessarily that an obligation to spiritual duty is not inconsistent with total spiritual inability, and that a universal offer neither rests upon nor implies a universal atonement.

For the reference, see John Bonar on the consistency of the gospel offer with total depravity and particular redemption.


----------

